# Suggestion: Plating Technique Book



## keith grima (Jul 9, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I am in search of a good book which goes into details of plating etc. I am not looking for "insperational" books as some have ex suggested Alinea(which I already have) I am mostly looking for something like modernist cuisine but regarding plating techniques etc.

Do you know of any books? if so please share =)

Thanks.


----------



## cheftorres87 (Sep 7, 2014)

Honestly are no good books on plating.

I know that's not what you want to hear, but it's the truth. You get good at plating the same way you get good at learning the alphabet, you start by tracing the letter A over and over again and then you learn how to do it in cursive, and then you learn how to write it in your own signature.

In non philisophical terms, check out the instagram theartofplating, find pictures you like, subsitute sauces and protiens and vegetables for ones you like. Experiment with color palletes, like an all white and green plate.

Eventually by practicing their techniques, you'll be able to get an idea of how to better plate and some of the techniques they use, from there you can move on, and work on your own. Spoon Swooshes, squeeze bottles, quenelles are all thing you can learn on youtube.

Deeper study might lead you to Ikebana (the art of Japanese flower arrangement) and how white space is not a bad thing.

Think about things like if there is enough sauce on the dish for the customer, is it really practical to have a few dots of oil for a dish with many scattered components.

Rosanjin (who was declared a national living treasure by Japan and turned it down) said that Tableware is the Kimono of Cuisine.

In otherwords a sexy plate is like sexy lingerie on a model. He was also a potter and designed specific plates for specific dishes, his surviving dishes cost a lot (most were destroyed in a great earthquake).

I hope all this information helps, but honestly I think that a book on plating will lead you to disappointment since none of the pictures will even come lose to what you would see on @theartofplating


----------



## keith grima (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks for replying !! very deep  I understand and yes I can confirm that finding a good book on playing etc is very hard. I was mostly after something more based on theory but I totally agree that practice is the best way to improve.


----------

